# Let's see your vintage lights



## missionaryman (Nov 7, 2006)

As these are getting to be popular mod hosts due to most having glass lenses and letal reflectors and the older style slide switches making a 2D shorter than a 2C [email protected] there seem to be more and more pop[ing up.

In the last few weeks I have seen Rayovacs, Rnagers, Homarts, Winchesters and old Evereadys to name a few - show us yours.

Here's mine:

Ray O Vac modular 3D/4D/6D/7D






3D Homart


----------



## PhantomZ (Nov 7, 2006)

thats crazy the ray o vac 3,4,6,7D light! i never knew that they would have thought of that back then. how thick is the tube compared to a maglite? the old light i have looks thinner then the maglite. not quite as solid as an impact item as a maglite would be, but for any 6-7D i think it'll put a dent or bend the light on any brand of that length.

Edit: also, with the size of that reflector, it looks like a good mod for an awsome sleeper eh?


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm still waiting for it to get here, those pics are from the add,
The tube would be thinner than a [email protected] tube but it's steel not aluminium. The reflector is 4" - this thing is going to throw like a searchlight. I think the lens is plastic which I can overcome but if the reflector is metal I have 24v 250w plans for it in 7D mode...


----------



## nikon (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Paul6ppca (Nov 7, 2006)

By the way does anyone have a spare reflector for a rayovac Bullet ,in good condition.Please Pm me.
Also what is the brightest Screw in bulb for these vintage lights.



http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1679686#post1679686

Ray o vac bullet turned into a ROP!







Vintage chinese,arrived today!


1950/60 ray O Vac woodsman 5 d cell running a 3 cell xennon(very white a real thrower)


----------



## TENMMIKE (Nov 8, 2006)

r


----------



## Paul6ppca (Nov 8, 2006)

For an Increase in brightness with screw in bulb,2 cells .I found a 2.33V 600 ma krypton bulb at radioshack.Model K222 Catalog 272-1175. for............drumroll$1.39
It should be whiter and brighter than any screw in bulb from the past.It is rated at .80mscp ,more than 2x the standard bulb.


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 8, 2006)

Paul6ppca said:


> For an Increase in brightness with screw in bulb,2 cells .I found a 2.33V 600 ma krypton bulb at radioshack.Model K222 Catalog 272-1175. for............drumroll$1.39
> It should be whiter and brighter than any screw in bulb from the past.It is rated at .80mscp ,more than 2x the standard bulb.


 thanks that's very good to know for a vintage modder, there's a UK electronics site that's been mentioned a few times on the CPF who's nome I've forgotten that had a serious screw in bulb - I think it was in the ROP low league. The beauty of screw in is that they are focusable to an extent


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a few more:

New in the box from an old grocery store in Texas - glass lens and metal reflector









*2 more of these Superior lights currently available on ebay, item number: 120050305958
*


4 Eveready lights that need a bit of a polish - anyone got a spare lens for the 2C?


----------



## Paul6ppca (Nov 8, 2006)

Try this link for bulbs.Screw in bulb 23 lumens at 2.5 volt.I think Im gonna need to place an order.Anyone ever try this place?

http://www.reflectalite.com/halogenpage.html


GH160 
Screw-cap 
2.5V 
0.8A 
2W 
23 LUMENS
2


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 8, 2006)

further down the page there is a 6v 10w 200 lumen @ 6v - hotrater says 380 Lumens at 7.2v, so this would be a nice one to try out with either 6 NIMH or 2 LiIon (6 cells is actually suggested on the site)


----------



## Trashman (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## missionaryman (Nov 16, 2006)

I noticed there seems to be more and more of these old lights on ebay - I think CPF'ers are bidding against each other to get them


----------



## LarryC (Nov 16, 2006)

www.hometown.aol.com/ljcharnes


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 16, 2006)

LarryC said:


> www.hometown.aol.com/ljcharnes


 and I thought I had problems...


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 16, 2006)

Larry is the master. I assume he has the largest collection on CPF, and if not certainly in the top three.


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 16, 2006)

that's an incredible collection - I am still looking over it and trying to guage the magnitude of what I'm seeing


----------



## LarryC (Nov 16, 2006)

I think that Craig, The LED Museum, still has me beat. But, I might be catching up.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm kind of partial to my collection:
http://tinyurl.com/y6u9wq

Kirk


----------



## zespectre (Nov 17, 2006)

My Vintage Lights!








Sorry, I just couldn't resist that one.

Sadly though I just don't have anything flashlight that could be considered vintage except maybe a real back-from-vietnam "L" head light.


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 17, 2006)

Kirk said:


> I'm kind of partial to my collection:
> http://tinyurl.com/y6u9wq
> 
> Kirk


 Kirk - seen your page before - nice collection. I am actually currently considering buying one of those Rayovac Hunter Lanterns to modify. Is it a good host? I know there's room in the case for a whole bunch of 23x43mm sub C's but is there room in the head for a bigger bulb and possibly a bi pin socket?

thanks.


----------



## slvoid (Nov 18, 2006)

Does it have to be electric?


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 18, 2006)

slvoid said:


> Does it have to be electric?


 absolutely


----------



## Gene (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice lights gents! Yeah, seems like the vintage lights on Ebay have sure become popular lately with a lot of bidding going on.

As an aside, and don't mean to hijack MM's thread but can any of you vintage lovers help me out? I want to try a 5 cell xenon bulb in my 1939 Eveready 2D to 3XCR123 conversion I did. I'm running a 6 cell in it now and it's pretty bright but I wanted to try a 5 cell. I live very rural and no one around here carries the 5 cell. I have a 3 or 4 or 6 cell bulb I could trade. Thanks much!


----------



## DCarlton (Nov 18, 2006)

Trashman,

The 166 big beam is a truely awsom light, the mod potential!!!!!

I would go for a 5W lux, new reflector and glass, sandblast and repaint in olive drab, pack the battery box with LI-IONs and keep on turning darkness in to daylight.

I think from the pic, you can angle the head to the desired position. Am i correct?

Very nice.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 18, 2006)

missionaryman,
I don't know about the head space and I can't check right now as all my old lights are packed away as we had to move the cabinet because we are re-decorating. There should be room for a bigger bulb, however the reflector is metal and you'd probably have to do some non-reversible cutting/grinding to make something besides a PR-style bulb fit. If you can find a beat-up older light, I wouldn't worry about ruining any antique value it may have and just do what you have to do and see how it works!
Kirk


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks Kirk, I'll have a look and see what I can do.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Nov 21, 2006)

Vintage eveready bullet beamshot


----------



## Jeritall (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess I collected these for the "L" of it.:devil: The Boy Scout lights make a great host for three CR123 batteries with a KPR 112 bulb. It has a really tight spotlight beam and surprising throw. I included the little lantern, because it could be an interesting mod, if I was smart enough to figure out what to do with it. It's an eveready marked "White Eagle" 1927. It was powered by 3 D cells. Any ideas?


----------



## Coop (Nov 21, 2006)

1949 Daimon model 2233


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 22, 2006)

Jeritall said:


> I guess I collected these for the "L" of it.:devil: The Boy Scout lights make a great host for three CR123 batteries with a KPR 112 bulb. It has a really tight spotlight beam and surprising throw. I included the little lantern, because it could be an interesting mod, if I was smart enough to figure out what to do with it. It's an eveready marked "White Eagle" 1927. It was powered by 3 D cells. Any ideas?


 great collection, anything with 3D capabilities should be MAG85'd IMO


----------



## missionaryman (Nov 25, 2006)

Does anyone out there have a spare 38 - 39mm glass lens so I can fix my little 2C USA Lite from the 50's?
The original lens is broken and I thought no big deal I'll just get one somewhere but there's no hope unless I part with about $50. Plastic won't work because I've ROPp'ed it so it will melt if plastic


----------



## tron3 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Eveready 2 Cell Black Rubber Safety Light with Slide Switch and Ring Hanger . Circa 1939*


http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=EV00609


----------



## thunderlight (Dec 3, 2006)

It's an oxymoron of sorts, but I plan to upgrade my technology by next year, which will facilitate photographing my vintage flashlights. I have a number of vintage flashlights, i.e. clutter. To get an idea, if you see a comment by Bob S. [known here as thunderlight] on Flashlight Museum, I have a version of that model. 

Will be fun photographing these.


----------



## farmall (Dec 6, 2006)

Check out this one on ebay 220056648920.

Tons of room for batteries and a large reflector. 

Kinda looks like a Xeray from the 1960's


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 6, 2006)

I was watching this one till I found like new ones for the same money, the Rayovac Hunters keep popping up. I think you can fit a fair few 4500mah sub c's in there for some whopping battery paower and all metal means you can go to town on bulb wattage unless the reflector coating cooks off in 40 seconds like my first vintage rayovac ROP did


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 6, 2006)

I love this old beater. It shined up nicely. Some day i'll mod it but for now it's putting out it's 6 lumens on 2d cells through that horrible lens.












I used a cannibilized l2p driver to power this LUX 1. The reflector sucks but it gives a wall of light that iv'e actually used twice durring power outages this year. That's hot glue holding it down.


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 11, 2006)

My latest addition is a 5D cell chrome Wizard flashlight I got for $12 from ebay, 3" reflector throws further than the 2C ROP H with Fivemega 2" deep reflector. I have tested the ROP H in it and have the 6 x 1/2D pack on it's way...











And now for the whole collection (still growing) together:






Left to right: Wizard 5D ROP, Homart 3D 85, Mag 2C ROP, Rayovac 2D Bullet ROP, USA Lite 2C Bullet ROP L


----------



## larryk (Dec 11, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


>



Out of curiosity, is the red light on the window shelf a Smoke Cutter made by L.A. SCREW PRODUCTS INC. ?


----------



## LarryC (Dec 14, 2006)

Just updated the homepage.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 14, 2006)

larryk said:


> Out of curiosity, is the red light on the window shelf a Smoke Cutter made by L.A. SCREW PRODUCTS INC. ?



It's a Smoke Cutter made by GT Price after they bought LA Screw, but it's the same light. Don't have an early one yet.


----------



## oregon (Dec 14, 2006)

*555*

Thank you everyone for the terrific pics above. Wow! 

This 2D 555 works OK. The beam, on a white wall at 10", has many concentric circles around the central black hole the size of my head. Unscrewing the head slowly yields all manner of display, solid central beam, huge spill and lots of rings. There is a distinct zipping noise, from two spring-loaded wires protruding a short distance from the body rubbing against a short track of slashed indents surrounding a 1/4 inch length of the head, which tells you when you are in the focusing zone vs the disassembly zone while turning the head.

The end-cap has a lamp holder on the inside, a spring-loaded contact and a retractable lanyard bail.

It all unscrews easlily. The lens is glass. The reflector is aluminum.

It works in candle mode. I found spare lamps, screw thread base, for less than $2 for 2 at a local retailer, Fred Meyer.

I've no idea of its age, reputation or other lights produced by the manufacturer. However, I wanted to contribute so here are a few pics.

Thank you for looking.

All the best,

oregon


----------



## Paul6ppca (Dec 15, 2006)

Oregon,
I got the same light,got it in a group purchase,Anyway I didnt realize it was a screw in,so options are limted,I found a site in england that sells a 23 lumen bulb for these screw in.

I finally got a bulb from radio shack,a krypton,(i think),anyway all the bulbs I tried had horrible rings,bad focus. So I put 3 plastic shims under the reflector and sanded the bulb.NO more rings.Its a good nighttime wander thru the house light,nice center spot with a momentary switch,Looks cool too!


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 15, 2006)

Paul6ppca said:


> Oregon,
> I got the same light,got it in a group purchase,Anyway I didnt realize it was a screw in,so options are limted....


 
My light above that I modded with that l2p driver and lux 1 was a screw in. I just cut off the bulb holder and started soldering and glueing. I used it again last night to light my living room. It's all flood due to the terrible reflector, but that's just what I needed, flood.

*Jeritall*, You should think about direct driving a lux I or K2 in that lantern for use as a blackout light.


----------



## oregon (Dec 15, 2006)

Paul6ppca said:


> Its a good nighttime wander thru the house light,nice center spot with a momentary switch,Looks cool too!


 
I agree. It is cool. What is that thing in the center of the 555, with the line thru it? Is it a lightning bolt? It kind of looks like a pidgeon to me. I really didn't know it was focusable until I examined it closely while apart. Quite a light actually. Thinking about it as a mod candidate but kind of hesitant to chop it up.

Coincidence: Just after uploading the fourth picture for the 555 the power goes out. It was the light on my desk so I wandered thru the house with it just as you suggested.

The power just came back on about an hour ago. Terrific wind storm here. About 1 million were without electric power earlier in the day. Love those tall evergreens until they flop over or throw limbs on the metal roof. 

All the best,

oregon


----------



## oregon (Dec 15, 2006)

carbine15 said:


> My light above that I modded with that l2p driver and lux 1 was a screw in. I just cut off the bulb holder and started soldering and glueing. I used it again last night to light my living room. It's all flood due to the terrible reflector, but that's just what I needed, flood.


 
I would really like to see a pic of your bulb holder rework. Thank you.

All the best,

oregon


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 15, 2006)

oregon said:


> I would really like to see a pic of your bulb holder rework. Thank you.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> oregon


I just ripped the bulb holder off with my leatherman and added the heatsink It's hot glued over the top of where the bulb holder used to be after soldering wires to the pos and neg leads. It's all covered now, but it's pretty simple.


----------



## Mike L. (Dec 16, 2006)

Gentlemen: I have a Chinese copy of that 555 that is called a "Bearhead Brand." Got it on that well known auction site for a few dollars. Led-replacement.com sells a "Tektite LS233 LED replacement" screw-in bulb which works nicely and can save you a lot of work. They claim 1Watt, which I have no way of checking. I know it's brighter than any 2D light I have using a SMJLED. Made my "antique" into a useful around the house light.

--Mike


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 16, 2006)

The 555 is Chinese, too, they all are. This design is a very common one. I had one branded "Sky", and Larry has a couple with different names.


----------



## oregon (Dec 16, 2006)

Mike L. said:


> Led-replacement.com sells a "Tektite LS233 LED replacement" screw-in bulb which works nicely and can save you a lot of work. They claim 1Watt, which I have no way of checking. I know it's brighter than any 2D light I have using a SMJLED. Made my "antique" into a useful around the house light.
> --Mike


 
Excellent find! Thank you kindly Mike. Will this breathe new life into old dogs everywhere @ $23 delivered? A screw base LED lamp was beyond my imagination.







All the best, oregon


----------



## Mike L. (Dec 16, 2006)

I did have to work with the starting threads a little on the LED bulb to get it to start in the screw base. I just carefully filed the first turn down a little with a needle file.
Yeah, a $23.00 upgrade for a $5.00 light....I guess I'm qualifying myself for flashaholic status. But this thing could bring a lot of old "geezer" lights out of retirement. And no, I don't have any affliation with Tektite. Hell, I wish the thing cost $12.00 instead of $23.00.


--Mike


----------



## Paul6ppca (Dec 16, 2006)

I know $23 is kinda steep for an side emiter led.I guess when ya got a monopoly.Great find !! Im sure it willhelp a lot of vintage light mods.

Ive always wanted to try one of those convex fish eye daylo lights,but I knew a reg screw in incan wouldnt be worth it,Now with this led i think Ill try to find one.


----------



## Mike L. (Dec 17, 2006)

I would think that will give you a nice usable light.
Remember you may have to work with the threads a bit.
Please tell us how it works out.
--Mike


----------



## TedTheLed (Dec 17, 2006)

OK



circa 1999-2000 - battery still works too. 


thanks to Craig and his LEDMuseum.org for the pic!


----------



## Tone90 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi what make is the brass torch with the Bulls eye lens at the back, any idea how old it is and whether it was used by the Railway or Military? It is at the back of *Jeritall's Picture.*


----------



## Sinke (Nov 15, 2012)

The oldest one I have is this military signal light, with green/red filters and diffuser which projects the light straight down:


----------



## tobrien (Nov 16, 2012)

Sinke said:


> The oldest one I have is this military signal light, with green/red filters and diffuser which projects the light straight down:



thhat's awesome!


----------



## lightknot (Feb 10, 2013)

1930's Ray-O-Vac Goodness:


Bright chrome, cloud logo, 3D batts size. 















Turbo head, slide and momentary switch. (Marks on head are only reflections) This flashlight is of unknown origin. Any input on identifying this light is appreciated.


----------



## tomfruit (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's mine (all fully operational):

A 1930's usherettes torch/flashlight:







Here is a torch/flashlight which I do not know what purpose it fulfilled, its tri-colour though! Circa. 1930 I believe.






This is a (i think) 1950s (or 1940s) pocket torch/flashlight:


----------

